# Sintonizador de TV



## Alejandro Andreu (Sep 23, 2006)

Hola, alguien me podria ayudar?
Quiero montar un circuito receptor de tv para una pequeña pantalla con dvd que tengo para llevarme de viaje. Tiene entrada de AV y de audio, seria montar el circuito receptor, con su antena,sintonizador y que funcione a 12v y conectarlo al dvd portatil.
Un saludo
P.D. Alguien sabe si ya existe ese circuito, pero ya montado?


----------



## electrocom (Sep 27, 2006)

no se entiende bien , pero me parece que quieres un transmisor para poner al dvd y captarlo con el televisor , no se para que distancia.


----------



## VichoT (Sep 27, 2006)

Holas.alejandro. creo que lo que quieres es lago dificil yaque no solo necesitas el sintonizador sino tb todas las etapas detectoras tanto de audio como de video...lo unico que te queda afuera de un televisor convencional seria la fuente de aliemntacion y los cto de  barrido y manejo de pantalla, los desincronismos y si no me equivoco tendrias que agregarle una teapa mas que sera algo como un codificador(o mas bien decodificador)ya que la salida dentro deun sitema de TV no ahy señal de video pura solo pulsos codificados llenos de sincronismo que solo el TRC entiende....  

Por otra parte no se si lo que pidas lo vendan ya hecho.

BYE!


----------



## gabrielrath (Dic 19, 2009)

me pueden mandar el circuito a mi msn?? email  NoLeíLasPolíticasDelForoYPorEsoMeEditaronElMensaje@ForosDeElectrónica.Com


----------



## Hernan83 (Dic 19, 2009)

Lo que quiere creo es simplemente un receptor de TV,o sea un sintonizador con salida de FI (frecuencia intermedia) el cual vaya a un circuito demodulador y obtener de ahi,una salida normalizada de audio y video puro,para conectar a la entrada de su DVD portatil. En una vieja revista Elektor trae un circuito asi,para hacerlo de forma experimental.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 19, 2009)

gabrielrath dijo:


> me pueden mandar el circuito a mi msn?? email  NoLeíLasPolíticasDelForoYPorEsoMeEditaronElMensaje@ForosDeElectrónica.Com



*Normas del Foro 2.3*
Los usuarios no pueden publicar mensajes para insinuar o instruir a otro(s) miembro(s) para que revisen su cuenta de correo electrónico, su buzón de mensajes privados, o para indicarles de alguna manera que tienen un nuevo mensaje privado o de correo electrónico, con el objeto de solicitar u ofrecer una respuesta con respecto al tema en cuestión. Tampoco está permitido enviar publicidad u ofertas de servicios no solicitados a través de mensajes privados y/o correo electrónico a otros usuarios de Foros de Electrónica.

Esto es un *Foro*, NO un lugar donde organizar "Citas" para luego comunicarse por Mail o MSN.

*Foro: "Coloquio, debate sobre asuntos de interés público ante un auditorio:"*

Sería bueno que leas esto, cosa que ya deberías haber echo: *Políticas del Foro*


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 19, 2009)

existir existe... tal vez no exactamente con dos cables RCA para el audio y el video, pero de última siempre se puede conseguir en las cosas de electrónica y afines cables para conectar RGB a la entrada de video de tu dvd.

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-66300890-sintonizadora-tv-externa-kworld-tvbox-1680-ex-esp-wide-22-_JM_

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-72545604-sintonizadora-de-tv-hd-full-1920x1200-kworld-externa-sin-pc-_JM_


----------



## manuelmtz (Dic 22, 2009)

hola alejandro andreu yo tengo conectado mi dvd portatil a una video grabadora con la cual sintonizo los canales pero si lo deseas tener portatil podrias comprar un sintonizador para automovil ya que estos trabajan a 12v


----------

